# downsizing tanks, will they still breed?



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

has anybody had to downsize their breeding rb's from a tank bigger or the same size as a 75 gal to a 55 gal? if so, did they still breed? what do you guys think of the chances?


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

wrathofgeo said:


> has anybody had to downsize their breeding rb's from a tank bigger or the same size as a 75 gal to a 55 gal? if so, did they still breed? what do you guys think of the chances?


Once they have breed once i think they should do it again in a 55 just dont crowd the tank and shoulnd't be long untill they do it again.


----------

